
A video game you've never heard of has turned three teens into multimillionaires - DLay
http://www.businessinsider.com/roblox-how-teenage-developers-are-making-millions-2017-7
======
sokoloff
To quench some of the clickbait headline curiosity:

The game is "Jailbreak"; the game platform is Roblox
([https://www.roblox.com/](https://www.roblox.com/))

~~~
joezydeco
To quench some of the typical HN curiosity:

Roblox is a cross-platform MMORPG that provides free creation tools and Lua
scripting capability. It includes monetization without the need for external
servers.

------
vyrotek
> _Nowadays, Roblox boasts 56 million monthly players. That actually puts it
> ahead of Minecraft. Earlier this year, Microsoft said about 55 million
> people play its hit game every month. Meanwhile, by some measurements, more
> people search for Roblox 's website than for Lego, company officials boast._

Congrats to the Roblox team for creating a fun platform. My kids are
absolutely addicted. I really had no idea how huge this game was until
recently though. I should have known something was up when I noticed they
weren't playing Minecraft as much.

~~~
taheca
Exactly. My kids rarely play Minecraft, but love that they can play Roblox
together (on different computers) without me having to set up a server for
them to share.

------
georgeecollins
My 10 year old loved jailbreak, among other Roblox games. I think they really
deserve credit for creating a platform where you can implement weird concepts.

~~~
joezydeco
The platform allows for very loose roleplaying (e.g. Run a {pizza parlor,
airline, prison, Dunkin Donuts}), which is an experience I don't see a lot of
Minecraft players getting but a lot of younger players _LOVE_ to do.

I _have_ seen Minecraft turned into a crude FPS, but it looks awful. My son
plays Bed Wars from time to time and it makes my retinas twitch.

------
methodover
I wonder if this is a small glimpse into the future.

Instead of 99% of the revenue in entertainment going to the very top 1% of
content creators, it's more dispersed. More content creators -- game
developers, artists, storytellers -- are able to create specialized works for
just their small fan base and make a decent living doing so.

The internet and it's wide, cheap distribution model, plus applications like
Unity (and, apparently, Roblox) can help make that possible.

------
49531
Roblox is a really interesting game. My kids all love it from the 3y/o to the
teenagers. The games are mostly very amateurish and buggy (from what I've
experienced) but the whole thing is like a web browser for games. Has a very
early web feel of being built by people rather than by companies.

------
robloxthrowaway
(I work at Roblox)

I think of Roblox as the tool I wanted when I was 12 and wanted to automate my
my Legos and Construx.

We're hiring. [https://angel.co/roblox/jobs](https://angel.co/roblox/jobs)

------
mlloyd
My son loves jailbreak.

